# "Top of the range TT"



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Owners that state that they are somehow superior because they *believe* their model of car is "Top Of The Range"...

... should fucking grow up. Maybe you get abuse not because you drive the "Top Of The Range" car, but because she thought you were either

1) Ugly
2) Fat
3) Bald
4) Stooopid
5) Looking a bit psychotic
5) Any combination (or all) of the above...

:wink:

Stop taking yourself and your car too seriously!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Owners that state that they are somehow superior because they *believe* their model of car is "Top Of The Range"...
> 
> ... should fucking grow up. Maybe you get abuse not because you drive the "Top Of The Range" car, but because she thought you were either
> 
> ...


Well.... that did not miss did it....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Maybe the comment about my car being "top of the range" was OTT (and have now edited it) but how would you feel if another car had just tried to run you off the road when you had done nothing wrong at all?

Before this woman cut me up i was wondering if she was a member of the forum, and how nice it was to see 2 TT's together but what drove her - literally - to force me onto the other side of the road and then nearly cause me to have a head on collision?

My experience of TT drivers in the 2 1/4 years i've owned one has been that they are friendly and helpful people.

This incident left a sour taste in my mouth and if i, and the driver coming towards me, hadn't have been on full alert, i may not have been here to tell this tale.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lighten-up mate 

Just light-hearted banter 

Oh and when are you going to join the OC :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Phew, thought some of you were out to get me. 



nutts said:


> Lighten-up mate
> 
> Just light-hearted banter
> 
> Oh and when are you going to join the OC :roll:


Thats a good question, i already have TTOC stickers on the windows but aren't a member :roll:

Can you remind me what privileges i get as a member or will i have to look at the website?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

We've even made it easy for you by listing em 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/membership.htm


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have a middle of the range TT. :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

What about having the best colour :lol: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kevtoTTy said:


> What about having the best colour :lol: :wink:


Then I have to say that I win.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

kevtoTTy said:


> What about having the best colour :lol: :wink:


I'd agree with that.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> but how would you feel if another car had just tried to run you off the road when you had done nothing wrong at all?


You don't seem adverse to having a pop at someone who has done nothing wrong, so maybe it's just karma?


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

L8_0RGY said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and when are you going to join the OC :roll:
> ...


Stop being so tight ,its only 25 quid


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

clived said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > but how would you feel if another car had just tried to run you off the road when you had done nothing wrong at all?
> ...


tee hee :lol:

Hev x
(a _lady_ TT owner)


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

clived said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > but how would you feel if another car had just tried to run you off the road when you had done nothing wrong at all?
> ...


You seem a little touchy on this Clive, both pm and messages to me have more arrogant than my initial messages apparently were - which i believe only you have pointed out.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> You seem a little touchy on this Clive, both pm and messages to me have more arrogant than my initial messages apparently were - which i believe only you have pointed out.


Strange. I thought the majority of people who have posted about your post made it quite clear they weren't happy with it and it was frankly unacceptable. Certainly my post made my opinion quite clear so there's certainly no way Clive is standing along on this.
Not sure why you find it so easy to take a pop at someone and yet so difficult to apologise. I would have thought it was to your benefit having a private message from Clive rather than us doing the dirty laundry in public.

At the end of the day it's you being judged by this and I think it's quite clear how the majority of people are doing so. :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I believe i had apologised in one or more my messages by saying "i went OTT", and was caught up in the moment, i later edited my message and removed this 'offensive' line which can be seen in the original thread.

With regards to the woman cutting me up, i have told several people about this, and there opinion has clearly been that she was in the wrong and not me.

I did not swear or use offensive language - carefully mis-spelt one offensive word - and i was simply flaming about someone who didn't take a particular liking to me or my car.

How this can boil over so much i dont know.

FWIW, nutts clearly stated "lighten up, it's only a bit of light hearted banter" but if you're all so clearly offended by posting a mere message on a forum God help us when or if you get into a situation like this.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I've just been through the whole thread that I IM'd you about (you calling Hev a "To55er") and can't see any sign of any sort of apology. You haven't edited the offensive comment. I was clear in my IM to you (by including the offensive word) which post I was talking about.

The site rules are clear. No personal attacks. We've tried, in private, to get you to apologise, but instead you decide to bring even more attention to your breaking of the rules and, more importantly, downright rudeness to a new member. We don't want the forum to be the sort of unwelcoming, rude, discourteous place you made it on that occasion, which is why I'm a little "touchy" on it - I wouldn't have been if you've have taken any notice, or even acknowledged my IM (in private I mean, not on this thread) and taken some appropriate action, rather than just sticking your head in the sand and two fingers up at the moderators.

If you're getting confused about which offensive or "OTT" thread it is you've made that we're talking about, perhaps that says something in itself.

In case you're still having trouble finding it: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=39971

I look forward to your 2nd apology when you find and review the posts made by multiple people about your attack (not therefore, just me) and when you take the time to re-read my IM to you properly and realise which post I'm talking about.

Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought we were trying to handle it without going too heavy. Prods in the right direction and private messages seemed better than simply using hard rule enforcing.

It seems you've missed the point entirely. Saying "I went OTT" is quote different to saying sorry and apologising.

Removing the message doesn't do anything to undo any offence already caused.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paul, he's talking about the "top of the range" thread, not the attack in For Sale.

As I said, the offending thread has not been touched.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh yeah. Sorry.

I gave too much credit. :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

So ScoTTY, I know this is a little off topic - I notice that your are offering advertising space at the bottom of your signature, I am trying to sell .........  

Hev x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehehe I was going to say a penny a post but since the sig would appear on all my posts (7000+) you'd instantly be a few quid down. :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I am quite happy to apologise to anyone who may have taken offence to the thread in question but I didn't think i did call "Hev" a rude word as she said it wasn't her i met in a post in the thread.

It is obviously no-one on the forum so why go on about it?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm not sure if you're being deliberately difficult or just a little slow. How many times have I said I'm talking about your post in "For Sale", not the "top of the range" post? :roll:

In response to a post from Hev selling a number plate:



L8_0RGY said:


> Not another T055 ERR.
> 
> How does nothing sound?


So, you didn't call Hev a rude word?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> I am quite happy to apologise to anyone who may have taken offence to the thread in question but I didn't think i did call "Hev" a rude word as she said it wasn't her i met in a post in the thread.
> 
> It is obviously no-one on the forum so why go on about it?


Have a look for a post you made in the

FOR SALE SECTION

:roll:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

Tottally confused with where the moderators are going with this one and to which post we are refferring to.

Sounds like overkill to me :?


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jgray said:


> Tottally confused with where the moderators are going with this one and to which post we are refferring to.
> 
> Sounds like overkill to me :?


Hev was selling a number plate in the for sale section, which brought that response from Orgy, Forum rules state, no personal attacks. I think being referred to as tosser constitutes a personal attack. It has nothing to do with this particular thread, however the mods feel an apology is warranted. Nothing OTT about that, how it's found it's way to this thread is a bit of a mystery but what do you do??


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > Tottally confused with where the moderators are going with this one and to which post we are refferring to.
> ...


I read the original post and could take it one of two ways:

A) as a personnal attack as the moderators seem to have done
B) A play on words

I guess it is down to interpretation. I initally thought it was one of these random posts appearing out of nowhere attempting to sell somthing like the countless ebay posts. 
Hev correctly posted in the for sale section so fair enough.

I think we have already seen enough personnel attacks already. This thread for example. The cross thread hunt has just confused the whole issue.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

jgray said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > jgray said:
> ...


I have to disagree with the interpretation, it seems cut and dried to me and warrants an apology, however that's for the mods to sort out. I joined TT quattro 2 years ago when I got my car and was subjected to similar treatment (not by Orgy), consequently I never went there again.
There is alot of good natured banter and p1ss taking on here, but I'm not sure that remark comes under the heading of either.
To get back to the original thread.............................my car's the cat's conkers!! 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> jgray said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


TT-Quattro.com was setup as an antidote to this site by people protesting about the banter and treatment found on ********.

Rather ironic to discover that it turned into the very thing it was fighting against... 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Firstly, as to how the discussion got *here*, that's simple - I made a comment on the irony of L8_Orgy not thinking it fair that something negative might happen to him when he hadn't done anything at all wrong. Just like happened to Hev. L8_Orgy then chose to enter into discussion about it, which seemed fair as the origianal flame was also about an experession he'd used ;-)



jgray said:


> I read the original post and could take it one of two ways:
> 
> A) as a personnal attack as the moderators seem to have done
> B) A play on words
> ...


Luckily we have another example of L8_Orgy using the word, so you could use that as a yardstick to help decide if the word is being used in some cunning linguistic game, or is being used as an insult. In http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=to55er we see the word used (reasonably) to describe someone who fired a gun at a concert. I therefore think it's fair to assume that we can rule out "play on words".

It's just a shame this has rumbled along for so long, when a quick "oh, yes, that thread, sorry about that" would have put it to bed ages ago.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Being lazy, i've not read the entire thread, but would like to point out that my car was top of the range (until Audi dumped the RS6+ on the market :x )

So for at least 6 months my car was top of the A6 range & for that matter, so was my previous car the S8. In fact until the A8 W12 arrived, the RS6 was also the most expensive Audi as was the S8 previous to the RS6 being launched.

Glad i've cleared that up.

All said with the usual tongue in cheek :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Being lazy, i've not read the entire thread, but would like to point out that my car was top of the range (until Audi dumped the RS6+ on the market :x )
> 
> So for at least 6 months my car was top of the A6 range & for that matter, so was my previous car the S8. In fact until the A8 W12 arrived, the RS6 was also the most expensive Audi as was the S8 previous to the RS6 being launched.
> 
> ...


Wrong, as usual...

The RS6 Avant was the top-of-the range... :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Being lazy, i've not read the entire thread, but would like to point out that my car was top of the range (until Audi dumped the RS6+ on the market :x )
> ...


Only in the Audi bus range. In their car range, the RS6 saloon was top of the range. :lol: :wink:


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Dont you mean the A8 6.0L Long wheel base version at Â£75,775.00 :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Or the Bentley Continental GT in Listers, Worcester... :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jgray said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > jgray said:
> ...


Right.

Sorry nuTTs/clived, i didn't read the thread you gave me a link to as i thought it was referring to my thread in the Flame Room.

Yes i will apologise to Hev, sorry. I merely posted this as when it was originally posted i think it was Hev 3rd or 4th post or something like that and i thought it was another timewaster just like JG Ray says. Apologies to Hev.

Lakestter has also got it spot in his post below the one i'm quoting.

There is a lot of good banter on here and i enjoy frequenting this place, however, over the last couple of days i have felt attacked by the moderators, and hence have only visited once a day and rarely posted on these occassions.

The numberplate WAS a play on words not meant as offensive, in 6 months time the 55 reg will come out and you will be able to buy this words i spelt out a numberplate.

I haven't read the rest of this thread yet as there was too much to respond to but hope everyone can drop their handbags now and relax.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Cool and thanks. Very pleased to have that sorted


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jgray said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I did say prior to the W12 being launched which is the A8 6.0L. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Apology accepted. Now lets get on with some good ole friendly chatter. :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Hev said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Apology accepted. Now lets get on with some good ole friendly chatter. :lol:
> 
> Hev x


P155 OFF :wink:

xxx


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


 :evil: OMG.... here goes another 6 pages of debate :lol: :wink:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

hiTTchy said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Could we not have a Maths debate??................................sorry :twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

hiTTchy said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Nah, Hev and I are 'long distance dating'. I'm in lurve! :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

auditt260bhp said:


> hiTTchy said:
> 
> 
> > auditt260bhp said:
> ...


Tee hee  You know what they say, absence makes the heart grow fonder :-* And anyway, "long distance" means we get to spend even MORE time driving our obsession! But maybe we should start a different thread?!

xxx


----------

